# Scolfield res.



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

I can't wait to go up and do some Ice fishing.Just wondering what time in December it freezes over?


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Obviously it depends on a number of factors but i have found it Fishable after Christmas... Many have fished before then but i like my Ice a little thicker...


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

All I need is 2 inches to solid ice.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I've seen safe Ice as early at the end of november.

By the Way ice derby registration ends in only a few day. Better hurry frogger.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

on the ice right around thanksgiving last year... race ya.


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

Well I hope you have a big ol lifted truck with propane injection and 44 inch tires beacuse my 1982 ford fiesta is going to stomp ya! :lol:


----------



## Jacksonman (Jan 16, 2008)

We ice fished Scofield several days before t-day last year, on like 2-2.5 inches of ice when there was only a few hundred yards of ice in the dam arm. That was a little scary but the ice was good and we didn't venture too far from shore. 

This year seems to be way warmer than the last so I don't think there will be good ice before Dec. 1st, good ice being over 3 inches over most of the reservoir. 

And yes, everyone should sign up for the ice fishing tourny - only 10 bucks and the possibility for rights to brag about it all year.


----------



## Hounddog (Apr 9, 2008)

Passed by the res on my way to Scofield on tuesday, and there was ice in the south end of the lake extending out about 40 feet. Wont be long.

Hounddog


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Hounddog said:


> Passed by the res on my way to Scofield on tuesday, and there was ice in the south end of the lake extending out about 40 feet. Wont be long.
> 
> Hounddog


Thanks HOUNDY keep us posted


----------



## utcat (Jan 15, 2008)

fired up the auger today runs good. need ice


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm excited, I didn't make it to Scofield last year, I hope I can get there this year.


----------

